# My mowing shortcomings



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

So I am new to the farm life and I have approximately 20 acres to mow. I am about 1/3rd of the way completed and for the life of me I cant keep my rows straight. Am I the only dipstick that has this issue? Other then the crescent shaped rows its looking real good . 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Practice makes perfect!! 😂
The longer the wheelbase..the straighter the row.. B.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It's easy to get off square with your rows.
One way to square them back up, is to get a straight row started then cut off the short rows.
To get a straight row depends a lot on your location, can you spot a fence post or tree at the far end of your field.
Once you pick a point at the far end center your tractor on that point using the center line of your hood,
now drive to that point without veering to the side, you may not be able to pay much attention to your implement
behind you as you will need to concentrate on the point you are driving toward. Once you get your line done you can work off it.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

LouNY said:


> It's easy to get off square with your rows.
> One way to square them back up, is to get a straight row started then cut off the short rows.
> To get a straight row depends a lot on your location, can you spot a fence post or tree at the far end of your field.
> Once you pick a point at the far end center your tractor on that point using the center line of your hood,
> ...


I"ll have to drive a Tpost in so I can use that for a reference. I was doing so well the first ten rows then suddenly I'm mowing out of whack.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I use the hood handle on the front of the Kubota's and line up with some distant point at the end of the field. Once I have a straight cut, I just run on the edge of the first pass to hold everything else straight.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

We all have this problem. 

I agree with sidecarflip. When I see my row is getting out of whack, I set the center of the hood on a fixed point and hold it on that point till I reach it. That straightens out my line.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

With the 6 acres to mow, it was anything goes.  I tired to get things looking nice, but in reality, the livestock would make their own patterns. the mowing was to keep weed seeds from taking more pasture ground. 6-inch to 8-inch high pasture green is all that was needed.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Back when I wore a younger man's clothes I ran a Floater Truck and later a Big A spreading fertilizer on crop fields, hay fields and pasture. I got very good at drawing a straight line across a field and maintaining it. Just seemed to come natural to me.

My largest field that I brush cut is 1/2 mile long. Each time I cut it I do a different direction. I can draw a very straight line all the way across that 1/2 mile.

Then the secret to staying straight it to pay very close attention to always taking a full cut. If you start with a straight cut and after a few passes it's distorted you need to practice this more and pay closer attention.

Yeah, I'm OCD about things like this.....


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

One of the property's I hay has horses boarded..and they bush hog some trails thru the fields for riding.. You wouldn't believe what an inexperienced teenager on a tractor can do!! And can never mow the same trail twice!! B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One of the fields I share on, the neighbor decided he'd make a 4 wheeler track in it. Had the get the landowner involved and sheriff and the court involved. The idiot had to pay restitution to the land owner for the damage his kid did. People today have no respect for other's property at all. If it's not yours, stay off it. He wasn't happy to say the least and got in my face over it. He realized after I got out of the tractor I was armed (I always carry a Kimber 45 ACP with me). Changed his tune real quick.... 

I maintain that an armed society is a polite society. Amazing how mannerly people get when the see you are packing. Usually I'll put my Ruger ranch rifle behind the seat but this time I had a pistol. Glad he wasn't stupid and decided not to escalate it. I would have shot him if he had put his hands on me. I keep one in the chamber and nine in the magazine. 45 hollow points and yes, I have a permit to carry either concealed on in plain sight. Never shot anyone, don't want to but in the face of what could have been a bad situation, always better to be armed. People say to me 'You wouldn't do that' and I reply, if necessary I would and it would be center mass. If I have to use it, I'll shoot to kill. Would I have any remorse, I doubt it. No different than shooting a game animal which I do all the time.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I always keep a 22mag and during season a deer rifle in an overhead rack…just in case I’m presented with live targets…. Ground hogs can be very distracting at times. B


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe a couple times I've shot a coyote and a couple whistle pigs. They don't run, I think the steady sound of the tractor don't startle them but usually nothing. For some reason I took my Kimber that day and I'm glad I did actually. The whole thing could have turned out bad for me. As it was, he got some common sense when he saw it in my belt holster with the securing strap unsnapped and it's always in battery when I carry it. No point in carrying a handgun that isn't. Had more instances of running over a fawn laying in the hay than anything else and when they go through the crimp rolls, it makes a mess out of them. I never touch them. When I come back to rake the field, they are always gone with no trace. I suspect the yotes eat them for dinner. Always been a big firearm person but hunting rifles. I have a couple handguns and that is it. I also have a neat little 2 shot derringer, over and under chambered in 45LC/410 and it fits in my pocket for really discreet carry. I would never want to be staring down those holes on the receiving end. You have to shoot it 2 handed or it will give you a black eye. Only good for maybe 15 feet. I handload everything except rimfire and I load everything hot too.

Nice here today, but still very wet.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

The key to straight lines (somewhat straight anyway) is to NOT turn around and look back at the shredder….once you do that you will stray off line every time…at least I do.

I cut the fence lines and make two more passes around, then I cut up about a third of pasture and line center of hood up with a post. This lets me make comfortable turns and get back into the long cut without cutting too sharp. Once you have that done you can set your wheels on the edge of the cut depending on your shredder width. Mine is an undersized cutter at 5’ so I put wheels just outside edge of prior cut if that makes sense.

Off topic but I love these 3M Work Tunes ear miffs as I blue tooth music…I can sing all I want cuz tractor blocks my horrible singing so nobody can hear it…not even me.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Off topic but I love these 3M Work Tunes ear miffs as I blue tooth music…I can sing all I want cuz tractor blocks my horrible singing so nobody can hear it…not even me.


So you ain't no crooner huh? Neither am I. I can't carry a tune but I sure can sing along and do all time (when I'm alone that is)....

Where I have issues mowing in a straight line is with the zero turn mowing the lawns. No hood medallion to line up on and invariably my mowing turns into an arc...


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> I always keep a 22mag and during season a deer rifle in an overhead rack…just in case I’m presented with live targets…. Ground hogs can be very distracting at times. B


I'm a pretty laid back guy in regards to life. Until a Ground Hog shows up.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Where I have issues mowing in a straight line is with the zero turn mowing the lawns. No hood medallion to line up on and invariably my mowing turns into an arc...


I use my JD2210 with MMM for yard mowing. I mow about 3 acres busted up by driveway, buildings, trees, etc. I always mow it in a different direction than the last time. I'm very OCD about straight lines and always mow back and forth. Best part about Spring and thru mid Summer, if I make a mistake I only have to look at it 4 or days and I'm mowing again.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Nothing better than dropping a wheel into a big groundhog hole in the middle of a field while tractoring. That will wake you up real quick like.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Nothing better than dropping a wheel into a big groundhog hole in the middle of a field while tractoring. That will wake you up real quick like.


I can tolerate that. But I can not and will not tolerate them around my buildings.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> I'm very OCD about straight lines and always mow back and forth.


I don't much care actually. On the farm lawn yes, on the rentals, not so much.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> I can tolerate that. But I can not and will not tolerate them around my buildings.


They are good to eat if prepared correctly. Being vegetarians, the meat is usually tasty and tender. All in the prep and proper cooking. Just like tree rats.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> They are good to eat if prepared correctly. Being vegetarians, the meat is usually tasty and tender. All in the prep and proper cooking. Just like tree rats.


And Racoons.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never tried them nor have I tried opossum. My wife cooks up good squirrel and whistle pig though.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

When I’m on zero turn, I start at fence line which keeps me straight the do the turn around and lay wheel in same wheel track. Of course if you have no fence to start at ya gotta wing it….when great weather and enjoying the mow, I will mow once length ways and the hit big part of yard from side to side. Doesn’t give a grid look, but it erases the lines for most part.

It’s definitely easier to get nice straight lines with the tractor style mowers but they don’t circle the trees worth a damn…..I don’t have a forest, but do mow around 28 trees and outbuildings so the zero turn is perfect.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

My JD will mow a 24" circle. So I don't lose much mowing around trees. I'd say the biggest gain with a ZT is when mowing back and forth, turning around at the ends.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I use the ZT all the time, I find it easier to drive straight and maneuver around obstacles then the lawn tractor, plus the time savings. Tho the wife disagrees...she's afraid of running her knees into the back deck. Gee!! I wonder how the lawn tractor hood got cracked!! B.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

You guys are making me long for more equipment. My field is too rough for a lawn tractor or ZT in my opinion. I'm Mowing with a Bush Hog on the only tractor I have. Had a guy lined up to come disc and smooth out the field but that fell through. Once I get some rippers for my box scraper I'll try smoothing it out myself. Who ever disc'd it before I got the property must have been a real half load. Every 10 feet across the entire field is a big ole gouge in the dirt much deeper then the rest. Makes mowing a real challenge.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

TR
I feel your pain. I used to be able cut my lawn with a weed eater(almost) til I sold out my cattle operation. I moved some fences farther away from the house and now deal with the ruts left by cows walking the old fence line. B.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I’ve had my Gravely zero turn for 8 years and enjoy mowing with it. It cut my time almost in half, cuts smoother and runs great. I will say it’s not a smoother ride compared to lawn tractor. You feel every bump and hole on a zero turn. Plus, the lawn tractor is more forgiving in wet grass.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> I’ve had my Gravely zero turn for 8 years and enjoy mowing with it. It cut my time almost in half, cuts smoother and runs great. I will say it’s not a smoother ride compared to lawn tractor. You feel every bump and hole on a zero turn. Plus, the lawn tractor is more forgiving in wet grass.


I think Farris now offers a ZT with suspension on all four wheels?? My back hurts just watching someone run a ZT on a rough yard.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

They sure do. It's Ferris btw. I don't believe it's much more than a sales gimmick because suspension travel is very minimal. Best way is run low air pressure in the tires and add a suspension seat base to the rails. What I did with my 60" Tank. I added a K&M air ride seat base with integral compressor and picked up the 12 volt power from the starting harness. They aren't cheap but they are better than beating your kidney's every time.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

An air ride seat would be nice…will check that out


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

IM DONE WITH THE MOWING JOB !!! Kidneys arent bleeding either lol. I am going to have the field smoothed out so I can mow it a bit quicker next year


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both K&M and Rural King sell a self contained air ride seat base with hole spacing at ISO specifications that will mount your OEM seat. The Rural King base is a K&M resell but interestingly less expensive than the K&M model. Neither are cheap. Last time I looked, they were both around a grand but, you get a ton of engineering in both as well as longevity. Both have a self contained under the seat compressor, load sensing adjustment valve, nylon replaceable bushings and greaseable pivots just like a commercial truck seat has (like a National Seating Class 8 track seat). You can also add a swivel base which is what I did on my M9 cab tractor but not needed on a zero turn. Nice, sturdy, bolt on bases.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

SidecarFlip said:


> They sure do. It's Ferris btw. I don't believe it's much more than a sales gimmick because suspension travel is very minimal.


Thing is, most all posts I've read on different mower sites that own a full suspension Ferris or has actually run one claim the suspension does make a big difference and not just sales gimmick


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> Thing is, most all posts I've read on different mower sites that own a full suspension Ferris or has actually run one claim the suspension does make a big difference and not just sales gimmick


I guess it all depends on how rough the terrain is. They have limited travel in the suspension which is basically a suspended upper frame. Far as I'm concerned an air ride seat is the way to go on an existing mower. That and low air pressure in the rear tires. Ferris ZTR's are a bit above what I would spend on a lawnmower that can do nothing but mow grass.

If I was going to spring for a top tier machine, I think I'd buy a Grasshopper over the Ferris any time. I like the front mount tiltable deck. I see Branson also has one this year too.

Kubota just introduced a 100% new sulky type mower, diesel or gas, if you have a thick wallet.


----------

